# Whew! So Glad The Snow Plow Showed Up!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like someone is having fun!!







We still have not seen Bruno in the snow. This will be his first season with us...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Looks like someone is having fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wasn't a mission of fun! she had "things" to take care of! So far, Cricket has refused to go out. She's going to explode soon!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Looks like someone is having fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wasn't a mission of fun! she had "things" to take care of! So far, Cricket has refused to go out. She's going to explode soon!








[/quote]

Wow - all our dogs loved the snow! Looks like you will need to clear a path for Cricket!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Poor girl.! I hope you shoveled an area for her so she doesn't have to squat in snow that deep.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Poor girl.! I hope you shoveled an area for her so she doesn't have to squat in snow that deep.


I can't shovel to due bad tendons in my arms ( many surgeries) but I threw her out and she used Penny's Paths!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> Looks like someone is having fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wasn't a mission of fun! she had "things" to take care of! So far, Cricket has refused to go out. She's going to explode soon!







[/quote]
Wow - all our dogs loved the snow! Looks like you will need to clear a path for Cricket![/quote]
Yeah, but Rick, face it, all of your dogs could probably see _OVER_ the snow


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


What a trooper! Now she really is a DDBM Sno-Cone!!!! (Good thing she has the sense to pull her ears up! Snow gets any deeper and you could lose her but for those antennae....)

And with the determination on her face and that snowplow of a chest, I'll bet Cricket is real glad to have her around now! (Seeker is still waiting for REAL snow!)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Looks like someone is having fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wasn't a mission of fun! she had "things" to take care of! So far, Cricket has refused to go out. She's going to explode soon!







[/quote]
Wow - all our dogs loved the snow! Looks like you will need to clear a path for Cricket![/quote]
Yeah, but Rick, face it, all of your dogs could probably see _OVER_ the snow








[/quote]

True, True...just have to remember that!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


>


What a trooper! Now she really is a DDBM Sno-Cone!!!! (Good thing she has the sense to pull her ears up! Snow gets any deeper and you could lose her but for those antennae....)

And with the determination on her face and that snowplow of a chest, I'll bet Cricket is real glad to have her around now! (Seeker is still waiting for REAL snow!)
[/quote]

Her chest does make a great plow! Later she was hopping through it like a bunny, I was laughing so darn hard


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NOT FAIR​
Our snow is all but gone. I want more!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> NOT FAIR​
> Our snow is all but gone. I want more!!!!


Come on over. They are forecasting 6-10 inches for us in the next 24 hours.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> NOT FAIR​
> Our snow is all but gone. I want more!!!!


Come on over. They are forecasting 6-10 inches for us in the next 24 hours.








[/quote]
Yeah - - - and then you're sending it to us. BRAT!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> NOT FAIR​
> Our snow is all but gone. I want more!!!!


Come on over. They are forecasting 6-10 inches for us in the next 24 hours.








[/quote]
Yeah - - - and then you're sending it to us. BRAT!
[/quote]
Well, we do like to share with others. I mean it is the giving season after all!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Oh! I envy you guys and dogs. I want some snow but then I know I would want to give it back! *


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ricknchris said:


> *Oh! I envy you guys and dogs. I want some snow but then I know I would want to give it back! *


I'll make you a deal, Chris. I'll send you some. That's it. I send it. You do what you want with it.


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> *Oh! I envy you guys and dogs. I want some snow but then I know I would want to give it back! *


I'll make you a deal, Chris. I'll send you some. That's it. I send it. You do what you want with it.








[/quote]

*FED EX IT BABEEEE!*​*with a return waterproof envelope?






*


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Now I see why My parents who live in Spokane decided to cancel their trip to come here for the Holidays. They were suppose to leave this morning, we will miss them but I don't blame them, I wouldn't want to drive that far in that stuff. Sure wish it would snow here some times I miss not having a white Christmas. Thabks for the pictures.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Now I see why My parents who live in Spokane decided to cancel their trip to come here for the Holidays. They were suppose to leave this morning, we will miss them but I don't blame them, I wouldn't want to drive that far in that stuff. Sure wish it would snow here some times I miss not having a white Christmas. Thabks for the pictures.


Spokane/Cdln got DUMPED on big time! my girlfriend in Post Falls sent me phone pic this morning of her in her yard and the snow was up to her waist! yikes!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Snow in the last 36 hours in Coeur d Alene. I am in Texas at the moment and scheduled to fly home on the 19th but do not know if the airport will open for a day or two.

Front yard










Back yard


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Andy...you're killing me.









I'd LOVE to have snow like that here.


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*DID YOU HERE?! AND IT SOUNDS LIKE THEY WERE NOT PREPARED FOR THIS.....







*

*More Snow in Las Vegas
Wednesday December 17, 2008
For the second time in three days Las Vegas is getting hit with snow. It's forecasted to last until tomorrow morning, leaving 2 to 8 inches of accumulation. For some this is a treat while for others it's just a pain: Many roads and highways have been closed due to the weather, including the 95 just north of Searchlight and at Railroad Pass. The National Weather Service is saying this could be the biggest snow storm to hit Las Vegas since 1978 when parts of the valley were blanketed in nearly 8 inches of snow. This is, of course, affecting air travel so if you have plans over the next few days be sure to check schedules and delays at McCarran Airport before leaving. *


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Snow in the last 36 hours in Coeur d Alene. I am in Texas at the moment and scheduled to fly home on the 19th but do not know if the airport will open for a day or two.
> 
> Front yard
> 
> ...


Looks like you are in Canada. Great pictures. Love the snow but hate clearing the driveway.










Thor


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thor said:


> Looks like you are in Canada. Great pictures. Love the snow but hate clearing the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice Picture - is this your view!!


----------

